# Was kommt nach der Echtzeitgrafik in Spielen ?



## kays (30. Dezember 2008)

Seit Jahren wird darauf hingearbeitet die Spiele immer realistischer aussehen zu lassen, doch was kommt danach wenn die grenzen zwischen Computergrafik und Realer Grafik in Spielen nicht mehr zu unterscheiden sind ?

Dieser Punkt wird ja sicher bald erreicht sein doch an was arbeiten die Spielehersteller dann ?


----------



## gorn (30. Dezember 2008)

Bis die Grafik wirklich realistisch aussieht wirds sicher noch ne Weile dauern.

Danach kommt vllt Physik, KI... wer weiß.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe auch davon aus, das die Spiele der nächsten Generation auf verbesserte Physik setzen. Die Grafik ala Crysis ist jetzt schon gut an zu schauen. Wenn man bedenkt wie die Grafik vor 6 Jahren noch aussah, gehe ich mal davon aus, das in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft wirklich alles realitätsnah wie möglich aussieht. Ist auch eine Frage, ob dann auch für den Mainstream die gewisse Hardware vorhanden ist....Software dazu ist schließlich schon da. Das sieht man an den Hollywoodanimationen ! 

Mfg Silent


----------



## dantoX (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe das Virtual Reality in den nächsten Jahren wieder ein Thema sein wird. Ein innovatives Bedienkonzept, dass sich "direkter" als die Kombination aus Maus und Tastatur anfühlt, ohne dabei vollen Körpereinsatz zu verlangen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass in nächster Zukunft viel wert auf Physiksimulation gelegt wird.

dX


----------



## OctoCore (1. Januar 2009)

Vorschlag für DirectX 12 -> Die Direct Smell(tm)-Erweiterung.
Damit kann man Zombies riechen, bevor sie um die Ecke gewankt kommen und schon mal die Pumpgun durchladen.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Januar 2009)

ich bin ja der Meinung das die Grafik wie sie jetzt ist schon sehr gut ist.
ab jetzt sollte man sich mehr auf die KI und Physik konzentrieren.

Wenn man jetzt noch an der Grafik schraubt dan bitte wirklich nur feintuning weil Spiele sollten auch noch als solche zu erkennen sein und nicht eine exakte nachbildung der realität darstellen.
Nicht das irgendwann wirklich jemand auf die Idee kommt und uns in einer virtuellen Realität leben lässt wie in _Matrix_


----------



## hyperionical (1. Januar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Vorschlag für DirectX 12 -> Die Direct Smell(tm)-Erweiterung.
> Damit kann man Zombies riechen, bevor sie um die Ecke gewankt kommen und schon mal die Pumpgun durchladen.



Schon mal Jericho gespielt?
@topic: Von realistischer Grafik sind wir noch sehr weit entfernt, denn wer bei Crysis mal genau hinsieht dem fallen überall die Einsparungen an der Grafik auf. Absolut sind hingegen schon die Videosequenzen, welche aber ja auch nicht dieselbe Leistung benötigen (Leistung ist wohl eher das Problem der Crytek-Jungs!). Ansonsten gibt es soviel Baustellen wie KI (!!), Physik (klappt ja oft schon ganz gut) und Spielspass da die Möglichkeiten nicht so schnell ausgehen werden.
Und wirklich toll wäre das angesprochene Virtual Reality (Helm-) Set und alles andere was die Immersion (und damit wesentlich den Spielspass!) erhöht.


----------



## mr.madman (1. Januar 2009)

naja, ne zeitlang hat man es ja gerne mit effekten übertrieben, vor allem mit den shadern, man erinnere sich an die übertrieben glänzende haut in far cry 1


----------



## Philster91 (1. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Grafik wirklich mal diesen Stand erreicht haben sollte und man "nichts mehr verbessern kann", könnten die Spielehersteller mal wieder bugfreie Spiele mit einer guten Story entwickeln, wie es schon in einem Extra-Thread kritisiert wurde.

Physik und KI bei Crysis find ich schon sehr gut, wenn man denn auch auf Sehr Hoch bzw. Delta zockt. Habt ihr schon mal die Map "Physis" gezockt, schöne Spielereien mit der Physik.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Januar 2009)

Der Trend geht eigentlich eher von der realistischen Darstellung weg.
Die neuen Möglichkeiten der aktuellen (und wohl auch der zukünftigen) Grafikboliden werden immer häufiger dazu benutzt, um die Unzulänglichkeiten von Filmen bzw. Filmkameras nachzuäffen -> Bewegungs- und Tiefenunschärfe, Körnigkeit, etc. 
Sowas schalte ich normalerweise ab, wenns denn geht. Als Bonus gibt es dann manchmal auch höhere Frameraten.  
Wirklich realistische Grafik finde ich auch nicht immer wünschenswert.
Die "typische" Computergrafik hat durchaus ihren Reiz oder auch Grafik im Comic- oder Zeichentrick-Stil.


----------

